# Reserve your Smok 50W Mini now!! - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We have managed to secure a number of the Smok mini's at a killer price considering the specs on these which need not be missed. We have changed the pre-order to a RESERVE booking.

Please see details below:

Please note this is a reserve booking. We do not require a deposit or full payment upfront. Payment can be made once stock arrives.

VERY IMPORTANT: We ask for you to consider carefully before reserving a unit and to fulfill your order once the stock arrives. We totally understand that things happen and yes, you are more than within your rights to cancel at any stage, but please be considerate and don't place a reserve order for the sake of it.

Placing a RESERVE ORDER on an item is the same as purchasing anything on our site. Simply select your item, qty required, proceed to checkout, add your shipping option and select standard EFT as payment option. You will receive an email with order number, bank details and amount owing. Please keep this on file as that is your reserve order number and you will be re-issued the invoice before we send out your order once stock arrives.

Reserve your unit here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/smok-xpro-m50-mini-box-pre-order


ONE MINI MOD TO RULE THEM ALL!!!

The Xpro Mini M50 is the latest design from Smok and it's an all round winner on performance, compact size, features and looks.

Xpro M50
1.Variable Wattage :6~50W
2. Wattage and Mechanical Mode
3. Suitable for 0.20~4.0ohm atomizer
4. DC-DC current flat signal,
5. Spring loaded brass pin, can handle high current
6. Uses replaceable 18650 high discharge battery
7.High temperature protection
8. 510~ego thread adaptor is packaged with the device
9.Material :Alluminum alloy and Zinc alloy
10.Size :22*38*85mm
11.Color: Black & Silver

Pre-order closes 30th December 2014

Expected arrival is 15th Jan 2015

Sir Vape Price: R970-00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ollie

WHYYYYYY.....

Lol, this new "mini" game has just gone to a whole new level!

Just when I decide that the Cloupor mini is what i want, This thing pops up!

Well done Sir's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Well helllooo there beautiful 

Fantastic stuff Sir Vape, and great pricing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

Is it just me or is Vaping becoming a much cheaper exercise in terms of Gear...

The prices I am seeing lately on really nice stuff are just blowing my mind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Sir Vape 
Do you know if this one has magnets on the doors - so you don't have to unscrew anything to take the door off?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Hi @Sir Vape
> Do you know if this one has magnets on the doors - so you don't have to unscrew anything to take the door off?


I would like to know as well, couldn't find anything anywhere. But looks like screws to open battery compartment. I have a SMOK BT50 and would love this mini version of it


----------



## free3dom

Here is the product page which features a video, that *does not* show it having a magnetic door 

http://www.smoktech.com/product_10128.html

I guess it might be an omision, but I doubt it...seems like you'd have to undo 4 bottom screws to get at the battery - I hope I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Silver nope no it doesn't. Battery is inserted at the bottom. Four screws but is chargeable via usb. 

@Dubz the M50 does not have a built in battery. Their M36 has a built in battery but we decided on the 50w giving users that extra power if needed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Still an amazing little mini mod, especially since it can charge via USB and offers 50W + adjustable pin.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape

free3dom said:


> Still an amazing little mini mod, especially since it can charge via USB and offers 50W + adjustable pin.




Seems like a winner all round.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Still an amazing little mini mod, especially since it can charge via USB and offers 50W + adjustable pin.



And it looks good too

But more importantly for me - it seems like the dimensions will lead to it being comfortable in the hand
Quite similar to the MVP2 - only a few mm shorter and 38mm vs 40mm wide.
I think this will feel good in the hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> And it looks good too
> 
> But more importantly for me - it seems like the dimensions will lead to it being comfortable in the hand
> Quite similar to the MVP2 - only a few mm shorter and 38mm vs 40mm wide.
> I think this will feel good in the hand



Indeed, this might be exactly the one you've been looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Made my mind up me wants.


----------



## gman211991

One question is this a clone or authentic mod? @ sirvape


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> Indeed, this might be exactly the one you've been looking for



I think it is.... I think this really is what i have been looking for!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@gman211991 Authentic Smok design


----------



## gman211991

Sir Vape said:


> @gman211991 Authentic Smok design


Now that makes it interesting. What board is being used?


----------



## Sir Vape

I have sent an email earlier to Smok about the board. As soon as I get feedback I will let you know.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

me be like

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Here is a relative size (i.e. not to scale) image comparison between most of the mini mods and some "known" devices:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

hmm interesting, It's about 1.5cm smaller then the ipv2s, the only thing holding me back from dat_preorder is does the chip perform, YiHi powered devices are super accurate, really not sure about SMOK. Price is excellent as always but what do you expect from sirvape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Does this smok mod heat up like the BEC pro?


----------



## Riddle

The fact that this is regulated and unregulated at that size really makes me want to jump on that boat.

Are yous bringing in any extra besides those who pre order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

I am sure we will be bringing in a few extras @Riddle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

BigGuy said:


> I am sure we will be bringing in a few extras @Riddle



Awesome. That will give me a little more time to get my hands on it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

We have had a lot of interest on the Smok mini but a lot of guys are battling cash wise as its the festive season etc etc which we totally understand.

We have managed to secure a number of the Smok mini's at a killer price considering the specs on these which need not be missed. We have changed the pre-order to a RESERVE booking.

Please see details below:

Please note this is a reserve booking. We do not require a deposit or full payment upfront. Payment can be made once stock arrives.

VERY IMPORTANT: We ask for you to consider carefully before reserving a unit and to fulfill your order once the stock arrives. We totally understand that things happen and yes, you are more than within your rights to cancel at any stage, but please be considerate and don't place a reserve order for the sake of it.

Placing a RESERVE ORDER on an item is the same as purchasing anything on our site. Simply select your item, qty required, proceed to checkout, add your shipping option and select standard EFT as payment option. You will receive an email with order number, bank details and amount owing. Please keep this on file as that is your reserve order number and you will be re-issued the invoice before we send out your order once stock arrives.

Reserve your unit here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/smok-xpro-m50-mini-box-pre-order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed

Aaah and I just bought the istick! I think I want this one now . I think I'm becoming a vape *****


----------



## BigGuy

I confess I am a slut. Ha ha ha .

while vaping my E-pipe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Nothing wrong with that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Nice job Sirs for accommodating all the tapped out vapers 

I have already reserved a different device and so I will have to sit out this round  Hopefully there will be a round 2 later in the year, as this seems to be a very fine piece of harware

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

http://forums.aussievapers.com/e-cigarette-vaporization-hardware-discussion/29297-smok-xpro-m50.html
^ Decent little review, some concerns raised, but seems like a decent mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

VandaL said:


> http://forums.aussievapers.com/e-cigarette-vaporization-hardware-discussion/29297-smok-xpro-m50.html
> ^ Decent little review, some concerns raised, but seems like a decent mod.



Looks really good. That with the subtank looks like the perfect setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ollie

I want it for my atlantis.... my Cana 30w just isnt enough!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

When are these going to be arriving ? Because i am thinking of reserving one for myself

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Sir Vape

Around the 15th Jan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sir Vape said:


> Around the 15th Jan


Do you have any further news on the arrival dates of the M50's?


----------



## Sir Vape

Arriving later today or first thing in the morning. These have the upgraded 65watt chip so it was worth the wait

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Sir Vape said:


> Around the 15th Jan


Do you have any further news on the arrival dates of the M50's?


Sir Vape said:


> Arriving later today or first thing in the morning. These have the upgraded 65watt chip so it was worth the wait


Great! Cannot wait! Lets hope they have sorted out the older issue with the resistance error.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

